# What is the best entry level cutter?



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all, I recently picked up a used like new set up including a hix ht 400, hix hat press and a rpl supplies mug press to go along with my screen printing operation.
Now I am considering a vinyl cutter for team shirts with numbers and vehicle lettering. I also want the ability to to make nice detailed stickers as well and would like a cutter that I can use with corel draw x4 as it is what I use and I Like it. I have read a bit looking for info but got a lil bambozzled. I am thing at least a 42" so as not to limit what I can do with it. My current budget for this is about 1500 bucks. If anyone can recommend a solid problem free and reliable cutter in this range give or take, I would appreciate it.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Graphtec CE-5000 is what I recommend. It is 24" but honestly that's about as big as you need. Anything you do bigger then that you can tile cut it.


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks David. I will look into that one for sure.

-Noah


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

CastandBlast said:


> 42" so as not to limit what I can do with it. My current budget for this is about 1500 bucks. If anyone can recommend a solid problem free and reliable cutter in this range give or take, I would appreciate it.


I would recommend Roland GX-24 or the Graphtec CE5000. I believe you'll find that these units interface nicely with Corel and give you the least amount of problems.

Another good brand in that range is the GCC Jaguar IV (private labeled for some distributors). However in my opinion the Roland and Graphtec are more technologically advanced from a software/control standpoint as well as a larger use rbase. The GCC does offer advantages in speed and downforce.

At that price point for a 'problem free' cutter you are looking at 24" wide units.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't forget about the overcut function! It's excellent for doing rhinestones transfers.

But I do have to agree that from a software point of view, Roland's Cutstudio is much easier to learn. The plugins for Corel Draw and Illustrator are excellent as well.


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, I am thinking that the Graphtec CE5000 is what I want. The suppliers here in Portland don't have any in stock for me to check out before I buy which is kind of a drag... but I'll just do as much research as possible before buying it. Anyone know of a good tutorial video on this machine? Couldn't 
find one on good ol you tube.


----------



## Rob.C (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are some videos on Graphtec's website:

Cutting Master 2 FAQ


----------



## CastandBlast (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the video links Rob.
I found a 24 roland camm I for 400 bucks on CL. This is what they say about it.

"For sale Rolland Camm I 24 inch Vinyl cutter/Pen plotter. Great part time extra income, be as busy as you want. I lettered race cars and made signs and banners for businesses, many great gift sign ideas too. 
Runs by computer, can use AutoCad or any sign program to run it, drivers available at Rolland's website. Have WinPC Basic 14 sign program with Book and Key will include for free. 
I bought this reconditioned from Rolland for $1100.00 6 yrs. ago and it sat doing nothing for 3 of those years. It's never given me a problem and cut every time. I need space in my closet for inventory so this needs to go. Can demonstrate test cut to prove it works properly."

I am extremely weiry about buying a used cutter even if it works for the, "test cut" when I veiw it.
Seems like I could save a ton of money to get started though... but what if it dies suddenly.
What do you guys think? If I do go to see it what should I look for?


----------

